# Classic + Rancilio wand = horrific noise



## japes (Apr 13, 2013)

I've swapped out the standard pannarello for a silvia wand, but from the word go the noise is horrific, something akin to Concorde taking off. Has anyone else encountered this? Wondering if there's some issue with the wand itself.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

It's a common thing. Ensure the steam wand is only 0.5-1cm below the surface of the milk and roughly 1cm from the side of the jug before you turn on the steam. This should send your milk spinning round the jug. Quickly but carefully lower the jug so the tip of the steam wand is actually on the surface of the milk. This breaks the surface, introducing air and should stop any squealing noises.

Rocket-type sounds are typically a sign that the wand is too close to the side/bottom of the jug and that no air has been introduced.

Try the above and let us know how you get on.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

It's a common thing. Ensure the steam wand is only 0.5-1cm below the surface of the milk and roughly 1cm from the side of the jug before you turn on the steam. This should send your milk spinning round the jug. Quickly but carefully lower the jug so the tip of the steam wand is actually on the surface of the milk. This breaks the surface, introducing air and should stop any squealing noises.

Rocket-type sounds are typically a sign that the wand is too close to the side/bottom of the jug and that no air has been introduced.

Try the above and let us know how you get on.


----------



## japes (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Michael. I'll give this a try and let you know how I get on.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I was like this to begin with, I watched a few you tube vids which helped a lot and no longer get the awful noise!


----------



## japes (Apr 13, 2013)

Reporting back! Have practiced as per your suggestion Michael, definitely getting quieter results. Skimming the tip works perfectly and I'm getting the right stretching noises, but I thought I'd read that once textured you should raise the jug and lower the tip deeper until right temp achieved. Lower the tip sets concorde off again!


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Yup, that's the way to do it. Because you shouldn't stretch the milk once it starts to warm up. So a few millimetres deep into the milk surface would be enough. As long as the hissing stretching noise is gone, then you wait for the milk to heat up until you feel uncomfortable touching the milk jug =) Cheers.


----------

